# Paint color Please



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi guys I'm Having my motor and tranny taken out and rebuilt I've owned my 66 for 47 years and I'd like the engine to look as nice as the car. While its in the air I'd like to paint the undercarriage. I've done the frame with POR 15 but I was wondering what color to paint the underside of the floor pans etc. ???

Thanks!!
Rick


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I used Eastwood's Extreme Chassis Black in satin, 2 14 oz cans did it all.


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the response..... Did you use it on the entire undercarriage, gas tank, rear axle, floor pans etc

Appreciate your help.......


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

rick3452 said:


> Thanks for the response..... Did you use it on the entire undercarriage, gas tank, rear axle, floor pans etc
> 
> Appreciate your help.......


Not on the tank, it was new and out when I painted it.
Yes I used it on everything else with the exception of the rear end cover I did that in gloss.


----------

